# Genus ND Fader Filter.. need help



## SifuPDX (Aug 19, 2010)

Yesterday I purchased a Genus 77m Neutral Density Fader Filter (see Genus 77mm ND (Neutral Density) Fader Filter GL GNDF-77 - B&H) from a local photo shop. When I bought it, I was under the impression that it was a 2-8 stop filter.But when I looked closer at it shortly after, i realized that there is no way to tell what stop you are on, as the "index" on the ring of the filter consists of 4 circular dots & 4 square dots bracketed by an arrow on each side, with "Min." on the left and "Max." on the right. It seems pretty simple, except these dots do not help you measure the stops in between 2 and 8. 

What's more, when I found this out I promptly went back to the filter's original box to check the manual, only to find that there was no manual, only a piece of paper with the url for the Genus Products website. So when I got home, I checked the website for information on the filter, only to find almost nothing, except this: Genus ND Fader Filter 77mm - Genus, which listed the filter as up to 4 stops.

At this point I was utterly confused, so I went over to the twitter for Genus products and explained them the situation, asking for help. Later in the day, they had not yet answered, and I had to leave, so while I was out I stopped in at the same photo shop where I purchased the filter. After going through a few people who had minimal knowledge of the filter, I talked to a man named Steve who seemed to know what he was talking about, and he told me that the filter is a 2-10 stop filter.

From there I was satisfied, so I took the filter with me and shot about a roll and a half of long exposure shots. When I arrived home, I checked my twitter and saw that Genus Products had responded. At first they did not answer my question, saying only "1 to 4 stops." Then I got a message from them over twitter explaining that their ND fader filter product is 1 to 4 stops and that the dots on the index ring are not meant for determining the actual stop, and that you must simply guess where 2 stops and 3 stops of light reduction are on the filter ring. 

After this I decided to check B&H to see if they sold the product, so that I could get the right specifications.. i found the filter, listed as a 2-8 stop filter: Genus 77mm ND (Neutral Density) Fader Filter GL GNDF-77 - B&H

Now I have no clue what to do.. I am lost in every manner and that is why I have come here. Has anyone used this specific filter or a similar one? Any words of advice?

I might just end up returning the filter, but I don't want to end up spending another $200 to get the Singh-Ray verison.

Please Help.


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 19, 2010)

SifuPDX said:


> Yesterday I purchased a Genus 77m Neutral Density Fader Filter (see Genus 77mm ND (Neutral Density) Fader Filter GL GNDF-77 - B&H) from a local photo shop. When I bought it, I was under the impression that it was a 2-8 stop filter.But when I looked closer at it shortly after, i realized that there is no way to tell what stop you are on, as the "index" on the ring of the filter consists of 4 circular dots & 4 square dots bracketed by an arrow on each side, with "Min." on the left and "Max." on the right. It seems pretty simple, except these dots do not help you measure the stops in between 2 and 8.
> 
> What's more, when I found this out I promptly went back to the filter's original box to check the manual, only to find that there was no manual, only a piece of paper with the url for the Genus Products website. So when I got home, I checked the website for information on the filter, only to find almost nothing, except this: Genus ND Fader Filter 77mm - Genus, which listed the filter as up to 4 stops.
> 
> ...



Looks like an awesome product. It would certainly reduce the number of filters in my bag. I'm not too sure why it matters if you know exactly how many stops you are adjusting unless you are planning to shoot manually. Wouldn't you just put the filter on under bright conditions and then dial it until you can use the shutter speed you want? You know that you are going to start with a two stop reduction and the scale must give some kind of hint as to how it is graduated. How many marks between max and min?


----------



## SifuPDX (Aug 19, 2010)

The problem is that I am using a Voigtlander that meters straight through the body and separate from the lens. So I need to know what stop of light reduction I am working with in order to adjust manually.


----------



## Helen B (Aug 19, 2010)

Couldn't you calibrate it using the external meter?


----------

